# Tuna Reports???



## Aquavit (Jul 19, 2016)

Do anybody on this forum know if the Tuna bite is still going on at the Salt Lump 30-35 miles east of the River, it was a lot of big fish there a month ago? weekend looks nice


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like the river dumped some nasty water over that way.


----------

